# Vuestra novia esta en Badoo o Hi5. Que tal os sienta?



## Alexei (31 Ene 2008)

Buenasss...

En primer lugar perdonad, pero desde donde escribo no hay acentos ni letra "enie"...

El tema es que he descubierto "por casualidad" que mi novia tiene una cuenta en Badoo desde hace poco y otra en Hi5 desde hace ya unos meses. 

En Hi5 tiene hasta 124 "amigos" y descubrir este tema me ha causado cierta intranquilidad y por supuesto, celos, aunque yo no suelo ser celoso. 

En Badoo no tiene "amigos", pero he visto que tiene hasta 500 mensajes de gente (me lo enseno ella misma). Y Badoo joder, es un sitio de flirteo que te cagas...

Hace unas semanas ya tuvimos una pelotera por eso, cuando yo, celoso, le pregunte que quien era este y aquel, y que porque borro unos comentarios cuando yo me percate de su cuenta en Hi5, etc. Y ella entonces se mosqueo bastante conmigo y me costo bastante calmarla, me dijo que era su vida, que no eran mas que amigos, etc...

No se si sera esto normal en el anio 2008, que toda la gente tenga cuentas en estos sitios. Yo desde luego, cuando he frecuentado alguno de estos lugares ha sido descaradamente para intentar ligar. Lo que hacen las mujeres en estos sitios, no lo se, de verdad. Es posible que entren por curiosidad?

Con esta chica tengo una relacion a distancia y nos vemos dos veces al mes. Por eso no puedo comprobar nunca lo que hace ni lo que deja de hacer. Lo que si se es que una amiga suya que tiene novio formal desde hace cuatro anios y que es bastante fiel tiene el doble de "amigos" que ella (260) y que otra amiga bastante guapa pero que no se come un rosco tiene tambien unos 200...

Pues eso. Como es vuestra experiencia? conoceis casos similares? Como llevariais este tema con vuestra novia? Habria que ponerse tajante y "prohibirle" directamente estos temas? (o darle a elegir, o "Badoo" o yo  )

Os agradeceria vuestra ayuda, porque ahora estoy fuera de viaje y tengo un pequenio bajon por este tema, que me tiene loco, loco, loco... 

No se que hacer y no me gusta nada verla conectada en Badoo...


----------



## burbrujo (31 Ene 2008)

Eso, si quieres ser cabrón hazte pasar por un chico "interesante e interesado"

El hecho de que tengan cuenta en un principio no quiere decir nada. En mi curro un día les dio a todas por hacerse un facebook y agregaron a toda la agencia como amigos. No creo que fuera porque de repente les hubiese dado un subidón colectivo de libido


----------



## Marlo (31 Ene 2008)

¿La ves dos veces al mes y te extraña que ande pelando la pava por internet?. Tu te llamas Alexei Abundio Pichote, ¿no?. 

Ya en serio. Es su vida, que haga lo que le salga del papo. Lo de controlar los correos y los moviles solo trae disgustos y no creo que a ti te hiciese ni puta gracia. ¿Y tu a que entras a badoo? ¿A hablar de filatelia?.


----------



## Arkhan (31 Ene 2008)

No sé que decirte. El caso es que yo estaba con una chica, y al ser técnico informático, y ella bastante inútil con los ordenadores, pues le solía arreglar el pc. Tenía instalado un cliente remoto no para cotillear, que la verdad es que no lo hice nunca, sino para evitar el viajecito para nada hasta su casa. Esto no lo hacía solo con ella, sino con todos los familiares y amigos que por "compromiso" hay que mirarles el PC. Yo les explico para que es ese programa, si ellos no confían en mí, ya no pierdo mas tiempo con ellos, si quieren que se lo arregle aceptan, y sino, pues ala, en Pccity creo que cobran 50 € por instalar el Adobe Reader 

El caso es que unos meses antes de que me dejara y me enterara de bastantes cosas desagradables, le había pegado por desinstalar el cliente, en teoría porque formateó (eso si sabía) y cuando le expliqué como hacerlo me dijo que daba igual. Al dejarlo descubrí unos mails que mando en esas fechas a chicos que no eran precisamente amigos, y ya no quiero pensar lo que hacía con el messenger.

De todas formas, y pese a esta experiencia, sigo sin cotillear ni el msn, ni el móvil, etc. de mi actual pareja, ya que esta, al contrario que la otra, me respeta bastante estos temas y yo hago exactamente lo mismo. Total, si te tienen que poner los cuernos, te los pondrán igual, ¡será que no hay maneras!

Así que tampoco te rayes mucho con estos temas. No sé si mi pareja las tiene, pero yo sí tengo cuentas en meetic o baddo, aunque ahora mismo no las uso, pero para evitar mosqueos prefiero que permanezcan en la intimidad. Con tener autocontrol y no hacer el subnormal con ellas cuando estás bien con una persona, creo que basta.


----------



## william (31 Ene 2008)

Alexei dijo:


> No se si sera esto normal en el anio 2008, que toda la gente tenga cuentas en estos sitios. Yo desde luego, cuando he frecuentado alguno de estos lugares ha sido descaradamente para intentar ligar. Lo que hacen las mujeres en estos sitios, no lo se, de verdad. Es posible que entren por curiosidad?



Badoo claramente es un sitio donde la gente va a exhibirse, nada de curiosidad. Para que lo utilizan las mujeres, pues algunas para ligar y la gran mayoría pa subirse el ego viendo como cada día reciben 500 mensajes.


----------



## krako (31 Ene 2008)

william dijo:


> Badoo claramente es un sitio donde la gente va a exhibirse, nada de curiosidad. Para que lo utilizan las mujeres, pues algunas para ligar y la gran mayoría pa subirse el ego viendo como cada día reciben 500 mensajes.



Pues totalmente cierto. En fin, a todo esto......yo me haría pasar por un tío interesado y a ver cómo reacciona.


----------



## fosfomen (31 Ene 2008)

Alexei dijo:


> Buenasss...
> 
> En primer lugar perdonad, pero desde donde escribo no hay acentos ni letra "enie"...
> 
> ...



Nada, nada, usted no se preocupe.


----------



## Curitiba (31 Ene 2008)

El badoo no lo conocia hasta que me lo ensenyo mi hermana (17 anyitos) y es una puta venta de carne. Un picadero online.

El sitio para tener a los amiguetes (los de verdad) es el facebook, aunque supongo que hay gente pa to. Mi novia tiene facebook (yo tambien) y en su lista tiene a varios tios que le tiran los trastos, pero son los mismos "amigos" que tambien le han tirado los trastos en la vida real. Vamos, nada que me preocupe. Pero tengo amigas a las que tios de su ciudad les hacen la chorrada del poke para iniciar palique. 

De todos modos, si te fias de ella no tiene que haber ningun problema. Aunque a mi me costaria fiarme de una tia que anyade como amigos cada dia a 10 maromos que no conoce de nada, debes plantearte que esperas de ella. Yo tambien he tenido "novias" de esas que ves 3 veces al mes y mas que novias son follamigas.


----------



## El_Presi (31 Ene 2008)

ahora ponle tu celosa diciéndole que en burbuja.info tienes 7080 amigos, a ver que le parece

Miembros: 7,080

y que te lo has llegado a montar a la vez con 2283 foreros

Mayor cantidad de usuarios en un mismo día: 2,283, 01-22-2008 a las 12:48 PM.


----------



## Carnivale (31 Ene 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> ahora ponle tu celosa diciéndole que en burbuja.info tienes 7080 amigos, a ver que le parece
> 
> Miembros: 7,080
> 
> ...



A cual mas pirao.:


----------



## Bubble Boy (31 Ene 2008)

Siento desanimarte pero yo particularmente estoy haciendome una mega-ciber-chorboagenda entre el hi5, meetic, facebook... todos los dias me curro una sesion de ver afotos y perfiles para seleccionar a "plausibles". A lo mejor tengo a tu novia en mi "database"  

Después, a bombardear emails, conseguir messengers, moviles... y a ver que cae. De mil tiros a canasta alguno encestaré, ¿no?.

Para mi las discotecas y sitios de esos ya no sirven para nada al lado de las nuevas tecnologías.

Por lo que he visto hay muchas pivas que simplemente quieren q les puntúen alto y asi ir mas endiosadas por la vida, por ese lao puedes estar tranquilo, pero vamos que yo no dormiría a pierna suelta...


----------



## Carnivale (31 Ene 2008)

Probad aquí;

www.elplanazo.com

A mi no me ha ido mal.


----------



## Abraham (31 Ene 2008)

No es por intranquilizarte, pero las relaciones a distancia suelen irse a tomar por donde el sol no brilla en muchos casos.

No te digo que te vaya a pasar, pero mi consejo es que respetes la intimidad de la gente. Espiar correos y pijadas online sólo trae desgracias, cabreos y malos rollos.

Si tienes dudas, se lo sueltas y punto. Sería lo más sincero y normal.

O también puedes hacerte pasar por un mamón en celo y pedirle caña, a ver con qué te salta.


----------



## Bubble Boy (31 Ene 2008)

Una cosa que me sorprende del Badoo es la cantidad de bo... digo señoritas lesbianas atractivas que hay, o bisexuales. 

Si ves a una chica muy atractiva con muy pocos amigos y comentarios fijo que es de la otra acera.


----------



## Arkhan (31 Ene 2008)

La verdad es que hay tías que están tremendas, pero sí, muchas no tienen afición por el rabo.

De todas formas, hay otras que están muy buenas pero que tienen una pinta de visilleras que me desmotiva bastante. El ver una tía que sólo pone fotos de las marchas que se pega cada fin de semana me parece que dice bastante de la personalidad...


----------



## Rey Marítimo (31 Ene 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> Probad aquí;
> 
> www.elplanazo.com
> 
> A mi no me ha ido mal.



Coño, qué chorbas!

Respecto al que ha abierto el tópic, no huele nada bien como ya han dicho. Decirte que directamente rompas con ella ahora. ¿Os está yendo bien la cosa? Si la respuesta es que sí, no sigas por ese camino y continúa la relación. Si es que no, deberías hacer una de estas dos cosas:

a) Dejarla (diciéndole lo de o Badoo o tú).

b) Tratar de reflotar la relación, y si no funciona, dejarla.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2827 (31 Ene 2008)

Vamos a ver lo importante esos sitios ¿ son de pago ? Si son de pago déjala es una potencial visillera ... si son gratuitos es una chica lista sigue con ella.


----------



## Patanegra (31 Ene 2008)

je je; me recuerda cuando vivia lejos de mi antigua novia. Para vigilarla en Yahoo Messenger cree una falsa identidad de tia y me hice "amiga" suya.

le preguntaba cosas de su vida, de su novio ( o sea de mi) . Un dia, aburrido de conversaciones insipidas, le mande fotos de una tia, como le gustaban le envie fotos de esa misma tia desnuda; asi descubri que mi chica tenia fantasias lesbicas... y que me incluian  Por desgracia, la distancia era demasiado y rompimos... me pregunto quien es el afortunado que la tiene ahora


----------



## Bubble Boy (31 Ene 2008)

Este hilo me recuerda la triste realidad que nos va a tocar vivir de aquí a unos años. Cornamentas y putiferio a tutiplen. SI haciendo cilck puedes conocer a 50 tias, ya esta la mitad del trabajo hecho.

Lo normal no sera que dure el matrimonio, sino que se rompa.

No me gustaría ser niño pequeño en los años venideros. Pero menos me gustaría ser cipotecado con parienta que se mete en el hi5 o e badoo.

Muhahahaahaha ha ,,, muha


----------



## RedSixLima (31 Ene 2008)

Patanegra dijo:


> je je; me recuerda cuando vivia lejos de mi antigua novia. Para vigilarla en Yahoo Messenger cree una falsa identidad de tia y me hice "amiga" suya.
> 
> le preguntaba cosas de su vida, de su novio ( o sea de mi) . Un dia, aburrido de conversaciones insipidas, le mande fotos de una tia, como le gustaban le envie fotos de esa misma tia desnuda; asi descubri que mi chica tenia fantasias lesbicas... y que me incluian  Por desgracia, la distancia era demasiado y rompimos... me pregunto quien es el afortunado que la tiene ahora



Very interesting...

Veras, puestos a ser Anacleto agente secreto, yo estoy en otra cosa. Quisiera saber si existe alguna pagina que envia mails de phising a direcciones tipo Yahoo a voluntad.

Ejemplo: envia un mensaje de phising a fulano@yahoo.com, y si este pica, tu obtienes sus claves.

Alguna idea?

R6L


----------



## Marlo (31 Ene 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> A cual mas pirao.:



jo jo jo jooo, que grandes.


----------



## Andorrano (1 Feb 2008)

Si tienes tantas dudas create un perfil del Badoo con fotos de un tio cachitas, e intentar hacerte "amigo" de tu novia usando ese perfil. A ver como reacciona.

Por otro lado .. las relaciones a distancia no van a ningun lado. Si de verdad quisierais estar juntos, lo estariais.


----------



## VivaTaylorRain (1 Feb 2008)

Alexei dijo:


> Buenasss...
> 
> En primer lugar perdonad, pero desde donde escribo no hay acentos ni letra "enie"...
> 
> ...



Haz lo siguiente:
- consigue fotos de algun tio guaperas, cuantas mas, mejor.
- create una cuenta de messenger y otra en badoo haciendote pasar por otro
- agregala o haz que te agregue
- seducela hablando en el messger (juegas con ventaja, sabes que cosas le gusta que le digan)
- enviale "tus" fotos para que flipe un poco
- cuando tengas mogollon de confianza con ella, cogela en un dia tonto y dile que te enseñe las tetas o el tanga por la webcam

Pueden suceder dos cosas:
a) que te diga que ese rollo no le va, que ella solo busca amistades. Entonces puedes respirar tranquilo.
b) que te haga caso. Entonces, majete, sabras que media España ya se ha pajeado con ella. Que mal rollooooo :


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (1 Feb 2008)

Yo personalmente a una persona que veo dos veces al mes, no le consideraría novia. Follamiga con posible futuro de relación seria puede, pero por ahora es lo que es, una chica con la que quedas dos veces al mes. No me comería mucho la cabeza y me buscaría una novia de verdad. 

Si realmente te interesa y te estas comiendo la cabeza, ya sabes, violación de la confianza y create una cuenta como te han comentado. Aunque me parece un poco triste.


----------



## soul (1 Feb 2008)

PEPITO DE TERNERA dijo:


> Yo personalmente a una persona que veo dos veces al mes, no le consideraría novia. Follamiga con posible futuro de relación seria puede, pero por ahora es lo que es, una chica con la que quedas dos veces al mes. No me comería mucho la cabeza y me buscaría una novia de verdad.
> 
> Si realmente te interesa y te estas comiendo la cabeza, ya sabes, violación de la confianza y create una cuenta como te han comentado. Aunque me parece un poco triste.



jodeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer, que pedazo pavas. Se me han abierto las puertas del cielo. Graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaacias. No conocía esa página.


----------



## Alexei (1 Feb 2008)

Ey, gracias a todos por las respuestas. El tema esta complicado, ya lo se... por desgracia ademas soy bastante mal pensado y me monto peliculas en la cabeza, y ultimamente ando bastante desconfiado. 

Lo de la cuenta "alternativa" ya se me habia ocurrido anteriormente, aunque la verdad, utilizar ese recurso me da panico. 

D me he abierto un perfil con fotos de "Jesus Vazquez", la tipa no es espaniola y no le conoce)

Por otro lado, me interesaria bastante saber la opinion de las chicas. 

Para que conio se abren cuentas en esos sitios??


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (1 Feb 2008)

Yo quiero que me expliques un poco eso de la amiga bastante guapa que no se come un rosco.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Feb 2008)

Relación a distancia, felices los cuatro....


----------



## Apretrujillos (1 Feb 2008)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> Yo quiero que me expliques un poco eso de la amiga bastante guapa que no se come un rosco.



Efectivamente. Eso es metafísicamente imposible a menos que la susodicha amiga se encuentre en el planeta marte.


----------



## Apretrujillos (1 Feb 2008)

Pues me picó la curiosidad con el tema ese y me cree un perfil, falso cual euro de plástico, para sondear y percal, y maaaaaaadre mía lo que hay, carne a go-go.

Realmente, para alguien que busque cualquier tipo de relación, si se lo monta bien, creándose un buen perfil y sin pinta de psicópata, por cantidad de gente que hay, puede llegar a conseguir cosas, al menos algún que otro revolcón, creo yo...

Esto es dura competencia para el Meetic y demás servicios de pago.


----------



## Alexei (1 Feb 2008)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> Yo quiero que me expliques un poco eso de la amiga bastante guapa que no se come un rosco.



Pues eso. Esta buena de cuerpo y de cara, simpatica, inteligente (estudia medicina) y no se come nada. Y tiene 200 "amigos" en Hi5. Y se de buena tinta que no se come nada, eh? no son imaginaciones mías 

De vez en cuando tengo que hacerle algunos piropos porque la chavala anda de bajon y tal...


----------



## Alexei (1 Feb 2008)

En relacion a vuestras respuestas: me hacen sentirme mejor. Pensaba que era un tío raro. A lo mejor estoy equivocado, pero si una tia se mete en esos lugares, no puede ser bueno...

Voy a meter la cabeza a refrescar. Y si tengo que terminar la relacion... pues se termina y ya esta...


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez Guerra (1 Feb 2008)

Alexei dijo:


> Buenasss...
> 
> En primer lugar perdonad, pero desde donde escribo no hay acentos ni letra "enie"...
> 
> ...





La ves dos veces al mes, para follar; no lo niegues; si tuviese polla,barba y músculos, no quedarías con ella. Por ésta razóns e hipotecan todos los idiotas: para tener el polvo asegurado y luego se cansan de follar con la misma.


Te ha puesto los cuernos, desde distintas distancias y tú, también te habrás pajeado lo tuyo con otras, porque eres hombre y los hombres no somos de un solo coño; no te quejes pues;sinverguenza!...


Si te jode, hazte musulman y te aprendes en Corán de paso:

_"¡Amonestad a aquéllas de quienes temáis que se rebelen, dejadlas solas en el lecho, pegadles!" (Sura 4:34) 
"Si teméis no ser equitativos con los huérfanos (mujeres), entonces, casaos con las mujeres que os gusten: dos, tres o cuatro. Pero. si teméis no obrar con justicia, entonces con una sola o con vuestras esclavas. Así, evitaréis mejor el obrar mal" (Sura 4:3)_

....te pillas a una mora o conversa marchosa que te lo consienta.



Deja que fluyan los sentidos; a fin de cuentas, el mundo es una gigantesca casa de putas, e Internet un vehículo más del vicio Global. Contribuye a inseminar el Planeta, para que la especie humanoide, no se extinga.

Deja que fluya....


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez Guerra (1 Feb 2008)

Alexei dijo:


> Buenasss...
> 
> En primer lugar perdonad, pero desde donde escribo no hay acentos ni letra "enie"...
> 
> ...





La ves dos veces al mes, para follar; no lo niegues; si tuviese polla,barba y músculos, no quedarías con ella. Por ésta razóns e hipotecan todos los idiotas: para tener el polvo asegurado y luego se cansan de follar con la misma.


Te ha puesto los cuernos, desde distintas distancias y tú, también te habrás pajeado lo tuyo con otras, porque eres hombre y los hombres no somos de un solo coño; no te quejes pues;sinverguenza!...


Si te jode, hazte musulman y te aprendes en Corán de paso:

_"¡Amonestad a aquéllas de quienes temáis que se rebelen, dejadlas solas en el lecho, pegadles!" (Sura 4:34) 
"Si teméis no ser equitativos con los huérfanos (mujeres), entonces, casaos con las mujeres que os gusten: dos, tres o cuatro. Pero. si teméis no obrar con justicia, entonces con una sola o con vuestras esclavas. Así, evitaréis mejor el obrar mal" (Sura 4:3)_

....te pillas a una mora o conversa marchosa que te lo consienta.



Deja que fluyan los sentidos; a fin de cuentas, el mundo es una gigantesca casa de putas, e Internet un vehículo más del vicio Global. Contribuye a inseminar el Planeta, para que la especie humanoide, no se extinga.

Deja que fluya....


----------



## Albertini (1 Feb 2008)

Alexei dijo:


> Pues eso. Esta buena de cuerpo y de cara, simpatica, inteligente (estudia medicina) y no se come nada. Y tiene 200 "amigos" en Hi5. Y se de buena tinta que no se come nada, eh? no son imaginaciones mías
> 
> De vez en cuando tengo que hacerle algunos piropos porque la chavala anda de bajon y tal...



Pues presentamela 

Es de Madrid ? 

Las chicas interesantes del badoo son las que NO ponen fotos en bikini o en posiciones extrañas que parecen que se van a romper para en angulos imposibles mostrar escotes generosos. Lo triste es que son la mayoria.


----------



## Apretrujillos (1 Feb 2008)

Alexei dijo:


> Pues eso. Esta buena de cuerpo y de cara, simpatica, inteligente (estudia medicina) y no se come nada. Y tiene 200 "amigos" en Hi5. Y se de buena tinta que no se come nada, eh? no son imaginaciones mías
> 
> De vez en cuando tengo que hacerle algunos piropos porque la chavala anda de bajon y tal...



¿Y eso lo sabe Iker Jiménez?


----------



## arpia666 (15 Dic 2008)

*hy de todo en la viña del señor.*

hoola a-migo..pos na me he pensado muy mucho el contestar al foro,porque lo ke no kiero hacer de abogada del diablo...y que ademas sonara topicazo,pero si me ha ido bien en la vida,a sido por ser..sincera,me gustan las cosas claras y me gusta confiar y crrer que tod@s son como yo..hasta ke me demuestren lo contrario.e aprendido...que
necesitaría usar siempre palabras buenas...a anque mañana quizas
las tenga que tragar
yo osy usuaria de badoo,empezo todo pq un colega empezo y luego continuamos el resto.
en dos años no he kedado con nadie,rara vez he intercambiado mi msn...y menos dado el numero de movil...tambien eske osy un poco paranohias y peculiar en se sentido....me kite la web cam...q ademas hay programs pa ke te las conecten sin ke te enteres.
o yo ke se..no sabes si la personas con la puedes kedar...tiene una mente estable...no se si sera la madurez de los 30.
el kaso eske tengo pareja...no hace mucho,el también se a inscrito en el badoo...y yo ni me planteo..ni pienso,ni imagino ke pueda estar pasteleando con otra o varias...y mucho menos se me ocurriría vigilarle el correo o cosas así,creoq la des confianza es suficiente motivo para dejar a alguien..aunke lo kieras...el motivo..es porque no te iba a dejar vivir la situación.
y weno...mi uso personal en la pagina,,,es hacerme amena una fumakilla,echar unas risillas...pq aunke tu perfil ponga q solo kieres compartir aficiones....ellos siempren intentaran ir subiendo el tono de la conversacion ,depende de una cortar el vacilon...



.


----------



## arpia666 (15 Dic 2008)

*hy de todo en la viña del señor.*

hoola a-migo..pos na me he pensado muy mucho el contestar al foro,porque lo ke no kiero hacer de abogada del diablo...y que ademas sonara topicazo,pero si me ha ido bien en la vida,a sido por ser..sincera,me gustan las cosas claras y me gusta confiar y crrer que tod@s son como yo..hasta ke me demuestren lo contrario.e aprendido...que
necesitaría usar siempre palabras buenas...a anque mañana quizas
las tenga que tragar
yo osy usuaria de badoo,empezo todo pq un colega empezo y luego continuamos el resto.
en dos años no he kedado con nadie,rara vez he intercambiado mi msn...y menos dado el numero de movil...tambien eske osy un poco paranohias y peculiar en se sentido....me kite la web cam...q ademas hay programs pa ke te las conecten sin ke te enteres.
o yo ke se..no sabes si la personas con la puedes kedar...tiene una mente estable...no se si sera la madurez de los 30.
el kaso eske tengo pareja...no hace mucho,el también se a inscrito en el badoo...y yo ni me planteo..ni pienso,ni imagino ke pueda estar pasteleando con otra o varias...y mucho menos se me ocurriría vigilarle el correo o cosas así,creoq la des confianza es suficiente motivo para dejar a alguien..aunke lo kieras...el motivo..es porque no te iba a dejar vivir la situación.
y weno...mi uso personal en la pagina,,,es hacerme amena una fumakilla,echar unas risillas...pq aunke tu perfil ponga q solo kieres compartir aficiones....ellos siempren intentaran ir subiendo el tono de la conversacion ,depende de una cortar el vacilon...
para ella habrai sido msa facil no decirte nada...si estuviese haciendo algo malo....sera verdad el dicho de ke piensa el ladron ke todos son de su condicion....


.


----------



## Carnivale (15 Dic 2008)

arpia666 dijo:


> hoola a-migo..pos na me he pensado muy mucho el contestar al foro,porque lo ke no kiero hacer de abogada del diablo...y que ademas sonara topicazo,pero si me ha ido bien en la vida,a sido por ser..sincera,me gustan las cosas claras y me gusta confiar y crrer que tod@s son como yo..hasta ke me demuestren lo contrario.e aprendido...que
> necesitaría usar siempre palabras buenas...a anque mañana quizas
> las tenga que tragar
> yo osy usuaria de badoo,empezo todo pq un colega empezo y luego continuamos el resto.
> ...



Hija mía, no es que hagas llorar a la virgen, es que tiene un sofocón de padre y muy señor mío.


----------



## arpia666 (15 Dic 2008)

hola amigo..pos mira...yo hace dos años q tengo al cuenta...ya la verdad q en dos años..ni he cambiado minumero de telefono ni he he kedado con nadie...pq si pongo q kiero conmpartir aficiones..es solo eso compartir aficiones..ke si kisiera mas...añadiria..lo de ligar con chicos...pero aun asi...teneis o tiene ke intentarlo...yo personamlente..no eske me coencte mucho...pero en mi caso es pa hacer mas amena la fumadilla...pa pillar fotos de miscompañeros de trepada,pero enmis investigaciones...con el birras...algunas te hacen shous por una recarga de 10 euros....pobres tontas...yo me haria una pagina de eas con web cam q daria mas veneficios...enfisn ...lo ke kiero decir de eske hay de todo..


----------



## Carnivale (15 Dic 2008)

> Hola amigo..pues mira...yo hace dos años que tengo la cuenta...y la verdad es que en dos años..ni he cambiado mi número de teléfono, ni he he quedado con nadie...porque, si pongo que quiero conmpartir aficiones..es sólo eso, compartir aficiones..que si quisiera mas...añadiria..lo de ligar con chicos...pero aún así...tenéis o tiene quee intentarlo...yo personamlente..no es que me conecte mucho...pero en mi caso es para hacer mas amena la fumadilla...para pillar fotos de mis compañeros de trepada,pero en mis investigaciones...con el birras...algunas te hacen shows por una recarga de 10 euros....pobres tontas...yo me haria una página de esas con webcam que daría mas beneficios...en fín ...lo que quiero decir de es que hay de todo..



Algo hemos mejorado, ¿no?, pero aún así, todavía no te vengo entendiendo del todo.


----------



## arpia666 (15 Dic 2008)

tambien..el tippo de fotos de uno cuelgue..pueden decir mucho de uno y ke busca...creoq no dice lo mismo unas fotos de personas q muestran alguna foto,de una fiesta,una excursion oactividad...que ver los albunes...a los ke yo yamo oda de la egolatria...foto y foto..de tas vestidas para matar.. qparece q no exstiera un chandal en su fondo de armario bikini..y no se nos oplvide la sesion de fotos sexys delantes de un espejop yq el flax no dejan ver muy bien....
yo nose ke mas decir...me voy hacer un porro


----------



## Madame Pipe (15 Dic 2008)

Posiblemente se debe a que no le prestais la atención que merece o a que no la complaceis sexualmente. Si no sois buenos con ella ni en la cama ni fuera de ella podeis ir despidiéndoos.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (15 Dic 2008)

arpia666 dijo:


> yo nose ke mas decir...me voy hacer un porro



Jjajajajajajajajjaajajajj!!!!!!!!


----------



## arpia666 (15 Dic 2008)

jjajajaajja...carpe diem


----------



## federicoterron (15 Dic 2008)

arpia666 dijo:


> jjajajaajja...carpe diem



Hola coto.


----------



## arpia666 (15 Dic 2008)

q tal..a-migo...


----------



## arpia666 (15 Dic 2008)

*q tal amigo*



federicoterron dijo:


> Hola coto.



q tal amigo..


----------



## Stuyvesant (15 Dic 2008)

Creo que voy a tener que daros una mala noticia para los aficionados a los sitios como Meetic, IRC, redes sociales a lo Tuenti, etc.

No es que la mitad de la mujeres sean tíos, que ya lo sabéis... es que parte del presupuesto de la empresa se va en animadoras de pago, para mantener al percal en el redil, que además escriben con varios con nicks. Y también tíos.

No solo le hice la prueba del algodón a una amiga, enseñándole las cartas proforma, con una cuenta de esas, tipo Mach, para quitarle la ilusión, es que además os podría enseñar los logs de las conversaciones de los "contratados" con administradores y supervisores, ya que alguna es tan lince que se dedicaba a escribir desde ordenadores de acceso público en universidades, etc.

Desafortunadamente no los tengo en este ordenador, porque os echaríais a llorar, incluidas las sesiones de Cibersexo, y el palique y aire de profesionalidad entre los administradores de los canales y las "animadoras socioculturales", divertidísimo frases como "a ver cuando me enseñáis comandos" o "ahora solo estoy una horas por las tardes por que tengo facultad por las mañanas". 

En fin, lo dicho lastima no tener los logs. Ibais a flipar en colores.


Pd 

Por cierto a mi amiga la líe con un buen maromo del mundo real, un buen chico vegetariano, licenciado en humanidades, trabajo en una buena empresa, guapo, culto, cara de buen tipo, gafas de intelectual, con foto... solo tenía un pequeño defectillo. La información la saque de la lista de los más buscados del FBI, donde exhibía su currículum poniendo bombas y cargándose policías.... nadie es perfecto. 


<div align="center">




</div>


----------



## federicoterron (15 Dic 2008)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Creo que voy a tener que daros una mala noticia para los aficionados a los sitios como Meetic, IRC, redes sociales a lo Tuenti, etc.
> 
> No es que la mitad de la mujeres sean tíos, que ya lo sabéis... es que parte del presupuesto de la empresa se va en animadoras de pago, para mantener al percal en el redil, que además escriben con varios con nicks. Y también tíos.
> 
> ...



Esto lo hacen en las paginas de pago o tambien en las gratuitas??


----------



## Stuyvesant (15 Dic 2008)

Cualquier pagina tiene gastos. Las "gratuitas" como este foro se financian con publicidad, unos tienen colaboradores para mantener el cotarro animado... y otros autenticas tropas con nomina, que envían y tienen un trafico de e-mails de espanto. Los foros de IRC... No coments (¡pues claro que sí!, los más humildes les pagan por horas)

Y no doy nombres que luego se lía parda. Esto es una labor social.


Pd

Ah, y lo olvidaba las "partylines" telefónicas son el germen y hacen lo mismo. Y ahí sí que he conocido alguna que trabajaba en eso.


----------



## Ignatius (15 Dic 2008)

A mí mi ex me puso los cuernos tras tres años de novios, vía bakala (equivalente gay al badoo y cosas así). Yo, subnormal, ni sabía como iba la página, hasta que se me ocurrió cotillear con la cuenta de un amigo. Le encontramos a los 3 clicks, tenía de nick lo mismo que en su dirección de email, y el resto de datos coincidía. La cara no aparecía, pero el cuerpo sí, y era él. Estaba todo en el filo de ir buscando ligoteo. Total, que luego me enteré que llevaba saliendo 2 meses con otro tío.
Yo ahora no me fio de nadie, ni tengo pareja, ni creo que me vuelva a arriesgar.
Si tu pareja está haciendo el tonto por internet y no te ha dicho ni media, ni un comentario suelto, es porque algo malo está haciendo.


----------



## federicoterron (15 Dic 2008)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Cualquier pagina tiene gastos. Las "gratuitas" como este foro se financian con publicidad, unos tienen colaboradores para mantener el cotarro animado... y otros autenticas tropas con nomina, que envían y tienen un trafico de e-mails de espanto. Los foros de IRC... No coments (¡pues claro que sí!, los más humildes les pagan por horas)
> 
> Y no doy nombres que luego se lía parda. Esto es una labor social.
> 
> ...



Las fotos de las colaboradoras son reales o las pillan de internet?


----------



## Stuyvesant (16 Dic 2008)

Las que yo conozco de Yonkis se compraban en Canadá, y la tía decía que era de Móstoles. Que risas.


----------



## TEMPLE (16 Dic 2008)

Sois unos feminazis en potencia, me recordais a esa nueva genercion de cornudos consentidos, decirle la veradd al pibe dejaos de progresismo barato.

Mira Alexei sere lo mas sensible posible, cuando pases por debajo del marco de una puerta agachate un poco compañero a ver si te vas a pegar una ostiazo de hordago.

No entiedno a esta nueva generacion de hombres por decir algo, mas bien de borregos, les mean en el trabajo con unas condiciones laborables penosas que mi generacion no aceptaria , las mujeres los utilizan como alfombras y siguen igual.


Alexei si aun no lo has captado mi niño te lo digo mas claro, eres un cornudo ( de lo cual tu no tienes culpa a todos nos puede pasar) pero lo peor de todo es que lo sabes y no haces nada:

p.d. SOIS PATETICOS.


----------



## colapso-pero-ya (16 Dic 2008)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Creo que voy a tener que daros una mala noticia para los aficionados a los sitios como Meetic, IRC, redes sociales a lo Tuenti, etc.
> 
> No es que la mitad de la mujeres sean tíos, que ya lo sabéis... es que parte del presupuesto de la empresa se va en animadoras de pago, para mantener al percal en el redil, que además escriben con varios con nicks. Y también tíos.
> 
> ...



juas!!

queremos saber


----------



## colapso-pero-ya (16 Dic 2008)

pregunta erronea hamijos

lo correcto sería preguntar a ellas que harían si pillaran a "su chico" en alguna de estas mierdas

así, comparando ése con éste hilo, saldrían otras conclusiones a la luz


----------



## zumbido (16 Dic 2008)

también se puede trollear badoo; por ejemplo, haciendo una identidad falsa de chico apuesto, elegante y musculitos (conviene poner alguna poesia en tu página). Puedes permitirte ir un poco sobrado con las tías.

OJO! que no digo que yo lo haga...


----------



## Limón (16 Dic 2008)

Déjala de inmediato.
De nada.


----------



## Apretrujillos (16 Dic 2008)

zumbido dijo:


> también se puede trollear badoo; por ejemplo, haciendo una identidad falsa de chico apuesto, elegante y musculitos (conviene poner alguna poesia en tu página). Puedes permitirte ir un poco sobrado con las tías.
> 
> OJO! que no digo que yo lo haga...



Pero si eso es lo que mola, pillar una foto por ahi y empezar a trollear, vacilar e ir de sobrado... no veas como entran al trapo las jennis.


----------



## faster (16 Dic 2008)

Esta claro que algo hay, eso de hacer amistades por internet no se lo cree nadie. 



No se como andaras con tus sentimientos, pero lo mejor es volver a quedar con ella como si nada hubiera pasado, tener una buena cena que te aporte bastante calorias, y gastarlas metiendole dosis de carne sin parar, follatela como si fuera tu ultimo polvo en esta vida, intenta hacerle de todo, que te la coma, intenta correrte en su cara...



...y una vez hecho todo eso, es hora de decirle que lo vuestro es imposible, que demasiadas dudas tienes en tu cabeza y que una relacion es para estar a gusto y no para rallarte.



Si haces eso eres mi idolo.


----------



## Marlo (16 Dic 2008)




----------



## Mis Alaska (16 Dic 2008)

¿No será que has pasado a ser ex-novio y todavía no te has dado cuenta?. Como cuando Bruce Willis se creía vivo en el 'Sexto Sentido' y en realidad estaba muerto.


----------



## Demostenes (16 Dic 2008)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> ¿No será que has pasado a ser ex-novio y todavía no te has dado cuenta?. Como cuando Bruce Willis se creía vivo en el 'Sexto Sentido' y en realidad estaba muerto.



Pues si es así es nua cerda con pintas, porque eso hay que tener los ovarios de decirlo a la cara.


----------



## RANGER (16 Dic 2008)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> ¿No será que has pasado a ser ex-novio y todavía no te has dado cuenta?. Como cuando -----------------------------------------------.



Hombre, explicar el final de una película sin saber si alguien no la ha visto no me parece lo adecuado como ejemplo. 

Siempre puedes editar.


----------



## Mis Alaska (17 Dic 2008)

Demostenes dijo:


> Pues si es así es nua cerda con pintas, porque eso hay que tener los ovarios de decirlo a la cara.



Demóstenes, que sólo era un chascarrillo. Tu no pierdes oportunidad para insultar a las mujeres ¿no?


RANGER dijo:


> Hombre, explicar el final de una película sin saber si alguien no la ha visto no me parece lo adecuado como ejemplo.
> 
> Siempre puedes editar.



Pero si a estas alturas todo el mundo ha visto 'El sexto sentido' o por lo menos sabe como acaba.


----------



## Limón (17 Dic 2008)

Yo solo te digo que varios amigos mios bastante nuncafollistas se han puesto las botas con lagartas como esa conocidas por la internec.


----------



## rory (17 Dic 2008)

Yo te voy a dar mi opinión con toda mi buena intención.

Este es un juego de dominancia. Si muestras un atisbo de ser un calzonazos, la mujer se te subirá a la chepa y encima tendrás que tragar con historias como la tuya. Al igual que los perros huelen el miedo, ellas notan la falta de autoridad. ¿Amigos en una página de contactos? Mira, lo primero es el respeto y eso es un insulto a un hombre.

Ni amigos ni ostias. Eso que te está haciendo es ponerte los cuernos y encima esperar que tragues. 

No tragues y toma la iniciativa. Dile que tú no estás dispuesto estar con una tipeja que te falta al respeto y que se vaya a tomar por el culo, con serenidad, eso sí, pero de forma segura y tajante. Quizás te sorprenda su reacción. O quizás te diga que bien, que se acabó. En las dos reacciones tú ganas, porque si t dejas que es un zorrón de cuidado y solo te quería para pasar el rato mientras se trajinaba a los demás.


----------



## Carnivale (17 Dic 2008)

aldono dijo:


> Vosotros sabéis cuando alguien está en un curro y a la vez va tanteando otras ofertas laborales, por internet y tal, no significa que vaya a cambiar de trabajo ahora, pero si surge algo mejor... quién sabe.
> 
> Pues mucha gente hace lo mismo con su pareja, tienen un rollo y a la vez van mirando en otros sitios por si les surge algo "mejor". Evidentemente no están enamorados de la persona con la que están emparejados, están por estar, por el sexo, por la compañía, por compartir cosas, momentos, ternura... Pero si ven a otro que sea más guapo, más rico o les guste más, cambian. "Descubren" que ya no quieren al anterior, eso si cuando ya han fidelizado al nuevo. Muchas mujeres son como los monos, no sueltan una rama hasta que cogen otra.



Estando totalmente de acuerdo contigo, esto que expones, la verdad, es que es muy triste.


----------



## federicoterron (17 Dic 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> Estando totalmente de acuerdo contigo, esto que expones, la verdad, es que es muy triste.



Es triste, pero mas habitual de lo que pensamos. El nuncafollismo hace estragos.


----------



## Demostenes (17 Dic 2008)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Demóstenes, que sólo era un chascarrillo. Tu no pierdes oportunidad para insultar a las mujeres ¿no?
> 
> 
> .



Si haces un chascarrillo, por un icono, porque telépatas los hombres no somos, las mujeres no sé, _como debeis ser superiores_, a lo peor si...


----------



## manolillo (29 Dic 2010)

Refloting)

He estado tonteando y algo más... con una chica que conocí en el Badoo. No es una belleza, no me terminaba de encajar y me dí cuenta que diariamente seguía conectándose a esta web. Al darme cuenta, le dije "que yo nunca tendría una novia a una mujer que estuviera continuamente conectándose al Badoo"... y encima se mosqueó la tía

Es buena persona y se ha portado muy bien conmigo (generosa y hospitalaria) pero no me termina de gustar (no es fisicamente lo que busco). Además este rollo de que esté en el Badoo no me mola. Se lo digo a veces, que las mujeres actuan como Tarzán: "hasta que no tienen una liana, no sueltan la otra"


----------



## Íbera (29 Dic 2010)

Yo ahora mismo tengo cuenta badoo, porque me la hice de pequeña y no la he borrado... llevo mucho sin entrar. 

Suponiendo que tuviera pareja, siempre he pensado que cerraría esos sitios, o en el caso de tener páginas aunque no entre desde hace tiempo como es mi caso, no entraría más en ellos. Pero vamos, aún así mejor darlos de baja. Pienso que se pueden utilizar sin intención y por distracción alguna vez, pero no es lo normal, y aunque para ti sí lo sea es faltar el respeto a tu pareja y yo al menos tengo muy claro que no jugaría con esas cosas.

Pero también te digo que yo soy muy radical con este tipo de cosas. Vamos me puedo pasar la vida sin estar con nadie por alguien que em gusta, no te digo si estoy en una relación formal con la persona.

Saludos.


----------



## pepeluiso (29 Dic 2010)

yo lo que he visto en badoo es que hay mucha mamá soltera/divorciada buscando alguien a quien encasquetarle el churumbel...

y ayer me ocurrió algo gracioso. Me entró una tía con ganas de "guerra" en plan tiene que ser para ya... le dije que no podía, que mañana. Después de mucho tira y afloja al final me dijo que era una broma de los inocentes... muy maja la tía, pero por lo que se ve esa se creía que era imposible que a un tío le pareciera normal que una tía entrara en ese plan y más todavía que el tío le diera largas.


----------



## adrlana (29 Dic 2010)

mi chico esta en badoo, y ademas en estado pone "soltero".

Sinceramente, me da igual, mientras cumpola donde yomo tiene que cumplir, que flirtee con quien quiera, todos tenemos derecho a fantasear.


----------



## Apretrujillos (29 Dic 2010)

aldono dijo:


> Vosotros sabéis cuando alguien está en un curro y a la vez va tanteando otras ofertas laborales, por internet y tal, no significa que vaya a cambiar de trabajo ahora, pero si surge algo mejor... quién sabe.
> 
> Pues mucha gente hace lo mismo con su pareja, tienen un rollo y a la vez van mirando en otros sitios por si les surge algo "mejor". Evidentemente no están enamorados de la persona con la que están emparejados, están por estar, por el sexo, por la compañía, por compartir cosas, momentos, ternura... Pero si ven a otro que sea más guapo, más rico o les guste más, cambian. "Descubren" que ya no quieren al anterior, eso si cuando ya han fidelizado al nuevo. Muchas mujeres son como los monos, no sueltan una rama hasta que cogen otra.
> 
> ...



Sabias palabras. 

Que se vaya buscando otra por ahi pero que se la trajine cuando tenga ocasión.


----------



## Ishay_borrado (29 Dic 2010)

adrlana dijo:


> mi chico esta en badoo, y ademas en estado pone "soltero".



El día que quieras ganarle una cena (ya se que os llevais muy bien y no hace falta que se lo exijas para cenar fuera), desafiale a ver quien consigue mayor nº de mensajes con su perfil.

Trata de dividir tu nº de mensajes por 5 para no dejarle demasiado en evidencia. Juegas con ventaja y lo sabes, hamija.

EDITO: considero que tu boy está dentro de lo que que considero población "normal". Cabe la posibilidad de que sea muy atractivo y que la caterva de hienas en celo que pululan por ahí, se lancen sobre el dejándote no más que despojos.


----------



## manolillo (29 Dic 2010)

Que se conecte cada día es para preocuparse, pero ya la gota que colma el vaso debe de ser que se conecte varias veces al día al Badoo. Este indicio ya muestra que es raro que solo busque amistades.

Yo con la tipa que he tonteado, ví que se conectaba varias veces al día y su "excusa" era que conocía una chica (amiga) por medio del Badoo y tal. Una contestación bastante mala:rolleye: ya que ella no es lesbiana. Cuando una mujer heterosexual se conecta varias veces al día al Badoo es que quiere conseguir pareja o algún rollo o alguna bala en la recámara, tarde o temprano:rolleye:
En este caso le recalqué que yo jamás tendría como novia a una chica que se conecta diariamente a esta web.


----------



## judokaloko (12 Ago 2011)

Bien a ver, yo te hablo desde mi experiencia. 

Imagínate una chica que se hace una cuenta en Badoo para encontrar novio.
Va y te conoce a tí, y acabais saliendo juntos. 

Puede que se deje la cuenta hecha en Badoo, pero que desde que sale contigo no vuelva a entrar.

Puede ser que la chica entre "1 vez al mes (por ejemplo)" pues para echar un vistazo y sentirse super guapa por la cantidad de tíos que suspiran por ella, pero ella sabe que quiere estar contigo.

Lo que no puede ser de ningún modo es que la chica esté saliendo contigo y que por otra parte entre 3 veces al día a Badoo como me pasó a mi.

Le pedí salir y me dijo que si. Que tendría ue borrarse del Badoo. La tía me dijo que si salíamos no podíamos estar con otras personas (normal) y a veces si hablaba con otra chica o incluso si ella sospechaba que estaba hablando con otra se enfadaba. Imáginate mi sorpresa cuando la ví entrando al badoo cerca de 3 veces al día, y además ponía que estaba soltera, (OJO NO LA ESPIABA, ME ENTERÉ DE PURA CASUALIDAD CON EL BADOO DE UN AMIGO).

Si casi no entro (me dijo) -> mentira, entras 3 veces al día

Esque solo estoy buscando amistad -> Si buscas amistad se busca amistad con chicos y con chicas. ¿¿Cuantas chicas te han pedido amistad en Badoo??

Badoo es una página para ligar, no para hacer amistad. No hay nadie que la use para hacer amistad, eso sería como cojer una pistola para removerte el colacao que te tomas por la mañana, ¿¿para que cojes una pistola si tienes una cucharilla??

Si tu novia está entrando 3 veces al día al badoo es para sacarle la tarjeta roja y olvidarte de ella, por mucho que ella te diga que solo busca amistad.

Otra cosa esque esta chica y tu seais novios, porque si os veis tan poco, no se yo nose. 

Sientate claramente y dile que tu quieres una relación seria con ella y que lo primero para eso es que se elimine el badoo.


----------



## Fornicio (12 Ago 2011)

judokaloko dijo:


> Bien a ver, yo te hablo desde mi experiencia.
> 
> Imagínate una chica que se hace una cuenta en Badoo para encontrar novio.
> Va y te conoce a tí, y acabais saliendo juntos.
> ...



reflote del siglo, te cuento 

el alexei este se ha puesto un mango de 30cm y con la oferta le han dado el título de ingeniero técnico informático de la universidad de Everland, por lo que supera ampliamente los 60.000 al año y por tanto es un follamodelos de 4-5 tallas menos que las preferidas por marlo y por mi humilde persona

la piva del badoo se compró un piso en Alcorcón después de afiliarse al PSOE y recortarse el flequillo a lo choni de suegratalaz, lleva ya 7 hijos, cada uno fruto de cada matrimonio de los 7 que han terminado en 7 divorcios con otras tantas denuncias por malos tratos, como resultado tiene 7 pensiones compensatorias y de alimentos, por lo que es clienta vip del IKEA e íntima de un tal "Excla"

los 500 amigos de la piva se constituyeron en cooperativa para acceder a unos pisos baratísimos en Valdebebas

por lo demás, será el 133 de octubre de 2012, la de vueltas que da la vida :Baile::Baile:


----------



## timmons (12 Ago 2011)

pero bueno este reflote a que viene!!! oye asi no ehh!!! porque entonces refloto yo otro hilo y entonces que ehhh!!! hombre, claro, lo que no podemos estar es todo el dia que si venga paqui que si venga pa ya, y los hilos como las magadalenas cuando se caen en la leche. Que sepas que entonces no, pero no porque sea un trabajo, sino porque luego las databases bien que se resienten con este vaiven, y menos de badoo. Que crees que no tuvimos una oportunidad de acabar con el sistema injusto de que solo entramos nosotros.??? Mira tio yo participe en el antraxred que es lo que conocemos como internet. Y una manana nos reunimos los creadores y dijimos "bueno pues esto lo hemos inventado los tios, entonces si ellas quieren usarlo que lo paguen « Muy bien aplaudimos todos… pero hubo un capullo, un pagafantas que lo echo todo a perder y al final que ha pasado ?? pues facilisimo de starlux, que si quieres entrar a pivas pues paga (lease meetic) y si quieres elevar tu ego pues apuntate y pertenece al genero femenino. Estuvimos a un tris de cambiar el mundo amigo, pero eso nunca saldra en los libros. Inventamos una cosa para revolucionar el mundo, pero el mundo siguio igual. -si quieres saber mas de mi pues ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer...- rezan sus cursis anuncios. -Busco a un hombre valiente pero no temerario, atractivo pero no guapo, culto pero no idiota. Mi libro preferido es el codigo davinci- Y asi dia tras dia, soportando que nos traten como los puntos de vida de los videojuegos, pero esta vez son puntos de ego. Claro que si vuelvo yo a inventar algo que revolucione el mundo sabes lo que voy a hacer ?? me voy a abrir el ojal con la junta del marco de la puerta del comedor y me lo voy a meter ahi dentro, porque…mas vale discoteca conocida que badoo por conocer...


----------



## Cuak Cuak (12 Ago 2011)

¿A qué viene este reflote? Vaya mierda...

Cuando uno tiene una "novia" a la que sólo ve 2 veces al mes (se supone que porque ambos son casapapis"), esa "novia" seguirá buscando incansablemente en Badoo un macho mejor que no sea casapapi para poder tener una relación "de verdad" (para ella relación de verdad incluye hipoteca y zulo). 

Estoy harto de ver casos de presuntos noviazgos de los de verse sólo 1 vez al mes vía Ryanair y todavía se extrañan de que la tía siga buscando un macho alternativo que le ofrezca mejores perspectivas. Las mujeres mujeres son. Van buscando lo que van buscando. Y no pararán hasta que tengan piso, hipoteca y bebé en brazos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2827 (12 Ago 2011)

alarife dijo:


> Vamos a ver lo importante esos sitios ¿ son de pago ? Si son de pago déjala es una potencial visillera ... si son gratuitos es una chica lista sigue con ella.



Me sorprende la estabilidad de mis propios pensamientos. Pensé que el hilo era nuevo y he entrado a postear lo que ya puse hace 3 años


----------



## Cuak Cuak (12 Ago 2011)

alarife dijo:


> Me sorprende la estabilidad de mis propios pensamientos. Pensé que el hilo era nuevo y he entrado a postear lo que ya puse hace 3 años



Eso es que te haces viejo y tu cerebro se va anquilosando...


----------



## ipsilon_borrado (12 Ago 2011)

judokaloko dijo:


> Badoo es una página para ligar, no para hacer amistad. No hay nadie que la use para hacer amistad, eso sería como cojer una pistola para removerte el colacao que te tomas por la mañana* y luego te la pones en la boca pensandote que es un churro y disparas pero no pasa nada porque en vez de balas la cargaste de mini-bollicaos como decia aquella voz que te repicaba el cerebro despues de fumarte aquella planta tan llamativa que crecia en la maceta de los geranios de tu madre,* ¿¿para que cojes una pistola si tienes una cucharilla??



Si no lo digo reviento...


----------



## Cuak Cuak (12 Ago 2011)

ipsilon dijo:


> Si no lo digo reviento...



Te has quedao a gusto, eh?


----------



## nandogle (12 Ago 2011)

Si quieres saber porqué está tu novia en badoo, regístrate tú también en badoo con nombre de chica y ya te enteras ( follar,follar,follar,,,).
Tipica concersación de badoo:

El - A que hora te presento a mi hemanito?
Ella- Hoy estoy con mi madre.
El- Me tiro a tu madre.
Ella- A las seis vuelve mi novio.
El- Lo clavo a él también.
Ella- Bueno, nos podemos ver antes de comer, pero sólo para hablar como amigos, eh... ( :: )


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Mar 2022)

Se la van a zumbar.


----------



## Barspin (25 Mar 2022)

Si me ingresa mi 15% como si se alista en las filas ukranianas.


----------



## XRL (26 Mar 2022)

menuda beta el op 

lol


----------



## Ele_SD (26 Mar 2022)

fóllate a sus amigos, eso la confundirá.


----------

